# My dogs and unfortunately me rooing :P



## Marty333 (Dec 5, 2010)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqq45Pqvhyo[/video]

Sonora is the one doing most of the rooing she is on the bed, daisy is on the floor and robbi is cuddling in the corner by the window.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Dec 5, 2010)

ahahahahaha


----------



## terryo (Dec 5, 2010)

Very cute. My Chihuahua does that after I leave the house. I wait by the door and hear him.


----------



## Laura (Dec 5, 2010)

If you hadnt said you were rooing too, I dont think Id know.. HA H A!
was there a siren or did you start it all?


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 5, 2010)

We started it


----------



## DeanS (Dec 5, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh...the memories. Takes me back to the 70s and 80s and 90s...when I would get my wolves all stirred up...and I would get calls from my friends 2 mles away!


----------



## jensgotfaith (Dec 5, 2010)

That was too cute!


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 5, 2010)

Hahaha awww that is so adorable 
My Chi mix makes some of *the* weirdest sounds I have ever heard...I'll have to post some videos of him "talking"


----------



## Kristina (Dec 5, 2010)

They sound like coyotes, lol. Too cute


----------



## Isa (Dec 5, 2010)

lol very cute


----------



## Becki (Dec 5, 2010)

I love it when the dogs next door do this! It makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 5, 2010)

I love my dogs they are cute 

Here is another picture its off topic but I didnt feel like making a thread 






You likey??? I love editing pictures


----------



## terryo (Dec 5, 2010)

I likey!....a lot! You should definitely be pursuing photography.


----------



## Angi (Dec 5, 2010)

My husband likes to get my Rat Terrier doing that. He alway sits up though. I drives my crazy. He has no interest in my torts but he loves dogs.

Kristina~I get to hear coyotes all the time. I love it. It bugs my husband because he wakes up easy. Sometimes it sound like the are in my bake yard, even though they are not. I do see them on the other side of my chain link fence at night sometimes. Their eyes glow and my Rat Terrier will run back and forth by the fence. I know they want to eat him.


----------



## Laura (Dec 5, 2010)

i hope you chain link is at least 6 feet tall.. they do and Will eat your little dog.. as much as i love wildlife... it also creeps me out when they invade and dont respect! they dont know better..


----------



## Floof (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol!! We have four dogs in the house right now, and it's always fun to get them all "rooing" at the same time. Of course, with two of them being "little" dogs, it's absolutely deafening when they all get going. They're so loud and squeaky!


----------



## laura808 (Dec 5, 2010)

Katerina.. did you get a frog? its super cute though! ahahahah I hear that all the time because there are 3 great danes, 2 mastiffs, 2 rottweilers, 2 pit bulls and a lot of little guys on my street.


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 6, 2010)

No I caught the frog in my backroom


----------



## abra (Dec 8, 2010)

I wish I lived in the country so I could hear Coyotes  All I hear are stray cats in heat's mating calls haha funniest thing ever  And I love that pictureee, I edit pictures all the time on photoshop I freakin love it Martyyyyy


----------

